# polvilho doce e azedo



## ILT

¡Hola!

Qué gusto contar con un foro dedicado a la combinación Español/Portugués.  Para festejar voy a hornear unos panecitos de queso brasileños, pero no estoy segura de que *polvilho doce* sea *maicena*/*fécula de maíz*. ¿Podría alguien confirmarme esto o corregirme?

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Copiando do Lems que havia respondido à Ines:


> O polvilho, também chamado de fécula de mandioca, é uma amido (almidón, starch) de mandioca (cassava or manioc).


 
Vea aquí.


Oops, esqueci-me. Que bom ver você por aqui! Bienvenida amiga!


----------



## Tomby

A _maizena_ (espanhol) ou "maisena" (em português, segundo o dicionário Vox) é farinha muito fina de milho. 
O "polvilho doce" penso que deve ser uma substancia distinta à maisena porque neste link diz: "_É conhecida [a tapioca] em quatro versões: *polvilho doce* ou azedo, goma ou ainda como farinha de tapioca. Em sua produção, a mandioca é espremida e solta um caldo, chamado de goma_".
Neste outro link poderá verificar a diferencia entre o "polvilho doce" e o "polvilho azedo". 
Porém, melhor esperar outras opiniões.


----------



## Vanda

En aquel enlace que he colocado arriba hay una explicación dada por Araceli : 


> Qué es el "polvilho azedo"?
> Busqué en Google y dice que es fécula fermentada de mandioca.
> Sinónimos: goma, farinha de tapioca (_harina de tapioca)._
> También: almidón de mandioca. Detalles sobre polvilho azedo.


Agora é a vez de vocês de "meter bronca"/ ir em frente e corrigir meu espanhol.


----------



## Turca

Ahhh... ya tuve ese problema al querer hacer "pão de queijo" en mi país. No estoy segura de cuál es el proceso y qué parte de la mandioca es la que se procesa para obtener el "povilho doce". Lo que sí te puedo decir es que yo los hago con harina de mandioca y - si bien no salen tan esponjosos como con el "povilho", dá para matar a saudade...


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar amido de milho. Não é a mesma coisa, mas pelo menos dá para fazer. Vou achar a receita para você.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Hola!

Por lo que tengo entendido, en las dietéticas o casas donde venden productos naturistas, venden almidón de maíz o "Harina Paraguaya", como se la llama al menos en Argentina.
El molido es más fino que la harina de mandioca (más polvillo, justamente), [Turca: tal vez por éso no te quedó tan esponjoso.]
Pos nada, pos eso!


----------



## Perlanenajamone

Hola:

         Tengo que preparar unos platos de comida brasilera y tengo una duda respecto a dos ingredientes. Uno de ellos es el "polvillo agrio" que aparentemente cumple la función de una harina, pero nunca había escuchado algo así. 
          El otro ingrediente es una "guindilla" que en los diccionarios aparece como pimienta pero no creo que se trate de ello, ya que la receta habla de 1 "guindilla" y no es la forma de dosificar una especia como la pimienta.
         Así que si alguien sabe cómo se llaman al "polvillo agrio" y la "guindilla" o con que se los puede remplazar en Argentina u otros paises de habla hispana gracias por la informacion. 

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Perlanenajamone,  
Na verdade dizemos polvilho azedo. Veja a explicação neste enlace.
*



polvilho azedo é também muito popular em diversos países da América Latina, onde é conhecido como almidón agrio,
		
Click to expand...

*. 

guindilha é a pimenta dedo de moça

1 *guindilha* ou dedo de moça


----------



## mike352

Polvilho é farinha feita a partir de mandioca (yucca em espanhol), usado no Brasil principalmente para fazer pão de queijo e biscoito de polvilho. Há dois tipos de polvilho no Brasil, polvilho doce e polvilho azedo. Polvilho não pode ser substituído por outras farinhas por causa de suas propriedades, que são distintas. Por exemplo, pão feito com polvilho cresce (e bastante) sem que se adicione fermento. É por isso que polvilho não pode ser substituído. A maior diferença entre os dois tipos de polvilho, além de um gosto um pouquinho diferente, é que pão feito com polvilho azedo cresce mais que pão feito com polvilho doce. Se você não puder achar polvilho na Argentina, quem sabe você possa comprar polvilho diretamento do Brasil pela internet.


----------



## Perlanenajamone

Muito brigado Vanda e mike352.  Vanda, I´m a man, so instead of "Bienvenida Perlanenajamone" I prefer "bienvenido"

Cheers


----------



## Tomby

Vanda, obrigado pela resposta. Eu pensava que "guindilla" em português era "pimenta-malagueta" ou simplesmente malagueta. Num dicionário bilingue verifiquei este termo e aparece outra palavra que nunca tinha ouvido: guíndia (?)
Eis uma foto da "malagueta" (Google Brasil).
Quanto ao "_polvillo agrio_" não sei que deve ser nem espanhol. É provável que se trate de um tempero da Argentina.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

TT, já respondi lá em cima: polvilho agrio é o nosso *polvilho azedo* (brasileiríssimo, feito da mandioca).


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado! Referia-me que ignoro como se diz em espanhol daqui. 
Polvilho azedo, caipirinha, samba e feijoada 100% brasileiros.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! entendi. Porque no espanhol das Américas é *almidón agrio.*


----------



## Turca

Gracias, Lucía! Ahora voy a tratar de conseguir la "harina paraguaya". Sabés que no se me había ocurrido?
Un beso y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Não conheço a farinha paraguaia, mas já comi "Chipa", que se parece com o nosso pão de queijo, assim, imagino que a farinha paraguaia e o polvilho sejam parecidos, e com alguns acertos na quantidade de líquidos da receita, você consiga "matar a saudade".

Conte depois, se funcionou!


----------



## Turca

É, Dona Chicória. O chipa até que é meio parecido com o pão de queijo, porém a consistência do primeiro é mais dura. Acho que a receita é a mesma, mas a farinha é diferente, ou o preparo, ainda estou na dúvida. Mas como a Lucía disse, vou tentar fazer o pão de queijo com farinha paraguaia e depois te conto.
Ahhhh... que saudade! O melhor pão de queijo que eu já comi é o "quase pronto" da Yoki. Da última vez que eu estive em SP trouxe alguns pacotes... mas acabaram logo na primeira semana. E lá em SP, um dos melhores é o da companhia mineira do pão de queijo, se a memória não me falha fica na Luiz Antônio antes de chegar no cruzamento com a Paulista.
Um beijo!


----------



## pini

Por favor eu gostaria saber do significado de polvilho doce ou polvilho azedo
Muito obrigada


----------



## willy2008

Polvito dulce / polvito agrio , es la traduccion literal.


----------



## Tomby

Lea estos dos temas del foro que tratan sobre "_os polvilhos doce e azedo_".
*Click 1* y *Click 2*.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## coquis14

pini said:


> Por favor eu gostaria saber do significado de polvilho doce ou polvilho azedo
> Muito obrigada


Mirá acá y acá.Recuerda dos cosas importantes:_1ª Una sola pregunta por thread_ y _2ª Antes de abrir un thread con un nuevo tema cheqea si nadie lo inició antes._
Saludos


----------



## nuri148

OK, entendo a diferéncia entre os dois polvilhos... mas nos online shops que estou vendo só encontro farinha crua  ou tostada... é  a mesma coisa?
Obrigada!


----------



## coquis14

No , hay diferencia.
Saludos


----------



## pelus

*polvilho doce*

Receita:
Ingredientes


1 quilo de polvilho doce 
400 g de açúcar 
200 ml de óleo
etc. 

O que será esse "polvilho doce"?

Muito obrigada.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pelus, ve aquí: http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polvilho


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pelus, ve aquí: http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polvilho



Obrigadissima, *WhoSoyEu*.

Aprendí. 

Abraço.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------

